# Redfish Spot



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here... Where do you guys go on the sound to catch redfish? Blackwater river and all the back rivers are okay too. I don't have a boat though. So try to name some places I can reach from a dock or inshore.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't believe nobody has provided help by now. I am no expert, but for shore fishing I would try Ft Pickens area.


----------



## nolegirl2 (Jun 27, 2012)

You should try naval live oaks in gulf breeze just walk up and down the shore there are good grass patches there


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay sounds good. Thanks guys!


----------

